

3DCone - stereoscopic addon for iPhone - sdprj
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/149090903/3dcone-make-3d-stills-and-videos-with-your-iphone

======
duduagasi
A great idea, definitely worth pursuing!

------
MelissaSchacter
i would like a green one too ;)

------
jhondishman
Looks cool!

